# Iraq, Afghanistan, Viet Nam ... I served stickers



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

not a gimmick....no cost to the requestor

http://www.militarytimes.com/contests/stickers/


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank You. Desert Storm/Desert Shield Vet here


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

the "IRQ I Served" sticker was the first; a homemade effort by an Iraq War veteran...he gave 'em away...


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks I am an Iraq vet and got one ordered, I think I will put it on the boat.


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

I will gladly pay. Sir. Both my grandpas in ww2. And my dad in Vietnam. Although. My grandpa Fred passes last year. I still would like to get one for him too. Please pm me. I'm new to this computer thing. I'm learning. I just got I phone a month ago. God bless you. And. I will pay. It's only right.


----------

